# Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (6. August 2015)

*Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Testet und behaltet ein Bündel mit drei Wärmeleitpasten von Thermal Grizzly!

*1 x Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut (5,55 g), 1 x Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut (7,8 g), 1 x Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut (7,8 g):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Thermal Grizzly)

Thermal Grizzly ist ein neuer Hesteller von Wärmeleitpasten. Die Produkte werden in einem verschließbaren Zip-Beutel ausgeliefert, der die Wärmeleitmittel vor Austrocknung schützt. Allen Produkten ab 1,5 ml Inhalt legt Thermal Grizzly einen Aplikator bei, der an der Spritze montiert wird und das Dosieren und Auftragen erleichtert. Die Kryonaut ist besonders interessant für Extrem-Übertakter, da sie für die Anwendung im Tieftemperaturbereich bis -200 °C entwickelt wurde. Da sie über eine besonders hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit und einen niedrigen thermischen Widerstand verfügt und auch bei hohen Temperaturen keine Austrocknungsprozesse zeigt, ist sie aber auch für anspruchsvolle Übertakter mit Luft- und Wasserkühlung geeignet. Die Stärken der Hydronaut sieht Thermal Grizzly bei der großflächigen Anwendung, wie sie oft im Wasserkühlungsbereich anfällt. Die Paste punktet durch eine hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit und Viskosität. Die Aeronaut zeichnet sich im Austausch gegen eine etwas geringere Wärmeleitfähigkeit durch einen niedrigeren Preis und einen hohen Oberflächenschutz aus, der durch den geringeren Anteil metallischer Elemente ermöglicht wird. Davon profitieren Nutzer einer Luft- und Wasserkühlung, die keine Höchstleistung für Overclocking benötigen, aber häufiger Komponenten tauschen. Mehr Informationen gibt es bei Thermal Grizzly:
- Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
- Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut
- Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Thermal Grizzly die Chance dazu: Fünf PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein aus drei Wärmeleitpasten bestehendes Set zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die Produkte behalten. Für einen besonders gelungenen Test winkt nach der Veröffentlichung ein Bündel aus einem Hoodie und einem Polo-Shirt von Thermal Grizzly sowie ein zukünftiges, noch geheimes Produkt.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Wärmeleitmitteln aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet einen Test der Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Erfahrungen mit dem Auftragen von Wärmeleitpasten und dem (De)montieren von Kühlern sowie vorhandene Vergleichsprodukte sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Wärmeleitmitteln haben und die Produkte selbstständig anwenden können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 27.09.2015. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und den Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 2.500 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens zwei eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 24.08.2015, um 12 Uhr.*
*Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## the_leon (6. August 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Also gut, da man sich ja bewerben soll mach ich jetzt mal.
Also ich bin der Leonhard und ich würde gerne die Wärmeleitpasten testen.
Ich würde sie unter anderem Auf dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho und auf dem Intel Boxed Kühler testen.
Als Cpu dient ein i5-4690K, einmal bei Standart Takt und einmal bei 4,4 Ghz.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn  ich eine Zusage bekommen würde und testen dürfte!
MfG Leonhard


----------



## barmitzwa (6. August 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch bewerben. 
"Ein Forennoob mit einer Hand voll Beiträgen? Ja klasse.. solche Leute Brauchen wir hier beim Lesertest"
Zwar habe ich das PCGH Forum erst vor ein paar Tagen für mich entdeckt, jedoch bin ich eingefleischter PCG(H) Fan. Meine ersten Magazine dürften aus dem Jahr 2000 sein. Evtl sind davon noch ein paar auf Mutters Dachboden übrig.

Was mich als Lesertrester qualifiziert: als cand. ing. in der Diplomphase habe ich Freude und Erfahrung am wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten und spiele bereits mit PC Hardware rum seit meinem 15. Lebensjahr. Von meinen ersten Ausbildungsgehältern konnte ich mir endlich meine erste Wasserkühlung leisten. Der AMD Athlon 3000+ und die GeForce 4600ti die damit gekühlt worden, sind noch heute in meinem Besitz. Als ich auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg mein Studium begonnen habe kam auch ein neuer Rechner - diesmal aus Kostengründen luftgekühlt. Von seiner Originalbesetzung ist noch der 2600k (@4,6Ghz; 1,3V) und die 8Gb G-Skill RipjawX DDR3 Ram übrig. Graphische Unterstützung bekommt das Gespann mittlerweile von einer Powercolor 290X, auf die ich bereits einen Morpheus-Kühler installiert habe. Besonders mit den Temperaturen der Spannungswandler bin ich jedoch unzufrieden. Aufgrund dessen experimentiere ich aktuell bereits seit einigen Tagen an er Kühlung dieser herum. Der nächste Schritt ist die Entwicklung eines eigenen Kühlkörpers, den ich zusammen mit einem Freund (wir sind beide Studenten des Maschinenbaus) konzeptioniere und zeitnah fertigen lasse. Um das Optimum an Wärmeabfuhr zu ermöglichen bin ich aktuell ohnehin auf der Suche nach Pasten mit hohem Wärmeleitkoeffizient. Da kommt mir der Test für diese drei vielversprechenden Wärmeleitpasten wie gelegen. 

Zusammenfassend: Mein Test würde sich auf die Grafikkarte R9 290X von Powercolor mit einem Raijintek Morpheus (insb. die Spannungswandler) beziehen.

Grüße
Florian


----------



## n8schrauber (7. August 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

.....


----------



## wacoda (9. August 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag

Erst letzte Woche habe ich mal wieder eine neue Wasserkühlung für meinen PC installiert und bin jetzt noch am testen verschiedenster Einstellungen derselben. Da würde ein Vergleichstest mit Wärmeleitpasten natürlich hervorragend passen. 

Die Wasserkühlung besteht unter anderem aus folgenden Komponenten:
CPU-Kühler: Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Black V.2
GPU-Kühler: EK-FC970 GTX TF5 - Nickel
Pumpe: Laing DDC-1T
Zur Regelung und Auswertung sind zusätzlich ein aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller mit der entsprechenden Software sowie ein Temperatur/ Durchflusssensor mps flow 200, G1/4 installiert.

Direkte Vergleiche mit EK-TIM Ectotherm, Arctic  MX-4, Arctic Silver[SUP]® [/SUP]5 sowie einigen weiteren Wärmeleitpasten sind möglich.
Zur Dokumentation sind, wie oben erwähnt, die Aquacomputer Software "aquasuite", eine Nikon D50 sowie eine Olympus SZ-31MR vorhanden.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Hennemi (13. August 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest. Ich habe mit Freude bereits an einem Lesertest (BitFenix Pandora) teilgenommen.

Zum Test steht mir ein IntelCore i5-4460 mit 3.2GHz, gekühlt mit einem Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme, auf einem MSI H97 Gaming 3 zu Verfügung. Als Netzteil benutze ich ein EVGA SuperNova G1 650W. Alles verpackt in einem Corsair Carbide Air 540, ausgestattet mit 6 Lüftern (4xNoiseblocker eloop (max. 800rpm) , 1x Corsair AF140L (max. 1150 rpm), 1x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (max. 1000rpm)) , welche über eine Lüftersteuerung geregelt werden.

Während der Tests werden natürlich verschiedene Bewertungskriterien berücksichtigt:
- Die Viskosität der einzelnen Wärmeleitpasten
- Das Auftragen, mit besonderem Augenmerk auf den Applikator
- Die Temperaturentwicklung sowohl unter Belastung (Prime95), als auch im "Normalbetrieb" (je mit 3 verschiedenen Einstellungen der Lüftersteuerung - min., med., high)
- Das Entfernen der Wärmeleitpaste

Zum Vergleich steht mir die Arctic MX4 zur Verfügung.

Meinen Bericht werde ich mithilfe von selbsterstellten Diagrammen abrunden.

Eine Kamera für Fotos ist vorhanden.
Wie man lesen kann bin ich der deutschen Sprache bemächtigt und das Auftragen und testen der verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten wird für mich ein Vergnügen.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich mit dabei wäre.

Gruß 
Hennemi


----------



## Ion (20. August 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Die Wärmeleitpaste? Ist das nicht dieses klebrige Zeug das unter jedem Boxedkühler ist? Richtig geraten.
Doch das ist nur die Sp(r)itze der Eisberges. Wärmeleitpasten sind mMn unterbewertet und nicht genug beachtet, dabei sind sie das wichtigste Glied zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler.

Damit muss nun Schluss sein, ein neuer Lesertest muss her um die Unterschiede zwischen Wärmeleitpaste und Wärmeleitpaste*te* aufzudecken.


Folgendes System kommt zum Einsatz:

*CPU* | i5-4590 (CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen MAX)
*Board* | AsRock B85M-ITX
*RAM* | Kingston Hyper X Fury (DDR3, 1866MHz) in weiß
*GPU* | Gigabyte GTX 780Ti Windforce X3 OC
*NT* | Cooler Master V550
*SSD */* HDD* | Samsung SSD 830 / Western Digital Red 2TB

Die drei Pasten mit den ausgefallenen Namen würde ich vornehmlich auf der Grafikkarte testen, aber auch die CPU freut sich auf den Kontakt, obgleich der Vergleich mit letzterer nicht so spannend ausfällen dürfte wegen des fehlenden K-Suffix.
Die GPU mit den von Haus eingestellen TDP-Limit von 300W kann den Pasten aber gewaltig Feuer unter dem Hintern machen. Ich halte dabei drei Profile für angebracht: Undervoltet, Standard und übertaktet.
Das Ganze wird übersichtlich in mehreren Diagrammen festgehalten. Als Vergleichsprodukte stehen mir die _Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme_, _Arctic MX-4_ sowie die _Arctic Silver 5_ zur Verfügung - alles sehr beliebte und erfolgreiche Wärmeleitpasten.

Ich freue mich dabei zu sein und drücke natürlich auch den anderen die Daumen.


Ion


----------



## n8schrauber (24. August 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

.....


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. August 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Noch nicht, ich werde die Auswahl aber wie immer im Thread veröffentlichen.


----------



## the_leon (26. August 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Vielen Dank an PCGH_Stefan für die Zusage, ich freue mich sehr


----------



## n8schrauber (13. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

.....


----------



## the_leon (13. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

also, hier mal ein teil vom PN Verlauf mit dem Stephan



			
				PCGH_Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> leokasi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also, eig, sollte sich der jetzt gemeldet haben


----------



## n8schrauber (13. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

.....


----------



## the_leon (13. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Tut mir Leid für dich, eig. fand ich dein Konzept ganz interessant!
Kein Problem, das hier zu posten, dann wissen wenigstens alle was


----------



## n8schrauber (13. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

.....


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Entschuldigung, dass ich mich hier länger nicht gemeldet habe. Das liegt sowohl an meinem Urlaub als auch einem kuriosen Bug beim Verschicken von PNs, der hoffentlich bald behoben ist, aber ursächlich dafür ist, dass noch nicht alle erforderlichen Daten vorliegen. Der Lesertest findet selbstverständlich statt.



n8schrauber schrieb:


> Termine von bestimmten Moderatoren immer überschritten wurden, es bei anderen aber vorbildlich vonstatten ging


Mag sein, dass solche Eindrücke entstehen, wenn man sich einzelne Tests anschaut. Das ist dann aber schlicht ein Einzelfall, es steckt kein System dahinter. Dass bei Nichtmoderatoren mitnichten stets alles vorbildlich vonstatten geht, kann man sich eigentlich denken ohne dass ich Beispiele liefern muss. Ein Moderator hat bei einem Lesertest die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten wie ein Nichtmoderator. In den ganzen Jahren hat es immer mal wieder kleinere und größere Verspätungen gegeben. Das ist zwar nicht schön, aber wenn es dafür einen plausiblen Grund gibt und man mich informiert, sobald abzusehen ist, dass der Test nicht rechtzeitig fertiggestellt werden kann, ist das besser als einen unfertigen, fehlerhaften Mist zu veröffentlichen, nur damit das Datum eingehalten wird. Das gilt aber für alle Lesertester.


----------



## barmitzwa (21. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Stephan, aufgrund des offensichtlichen PN-Bugs bin ich mir nicht sicher ob Dich meine Antwort erreicht hat. Eine kurze Rückmeldung diesbezüglich wäre super


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Jetzt funktioniert es  (Soweit ich weiß, bestand das Problem aber nur in eine Richtung.)

Bei den ausgewählten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um folgende Community-Mitglieder:

- leokasi
- barmitzwa
- wacoda
- Hennemi
- Ion

Der Testzeitraum verschiebt sich nach hinten und zwar bis zum 25. Oktober.


----------



## n8schrauber (23. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

.....


----------



## wacoda (28. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Ende letzter Woche kam, unangekündigt, ein Packet welches die drei Wärmeleitpasten enthält.
Nun kann es also los gehen mit der Testerei. Mein Hausdrache freut sich schon dass ich die nächste Zeit mal wieder allen Platz in der Hütte beanspruche! 

Die Kommunikation mit den Testern, zumindest in meinem Fall, hält sich allerdings sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## the_leon (28. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Ja, mein Paket kam letzte Woche, das Testen wird bald beginnen, da meine Zeit dann vom WMI CE Modding Contest beansprucht wird.


----------



## Ion (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*



> Der Lesertest muss mindestens 2.500 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.


Also ich bin jetzt schon bei knapp 6.000 Zeichen 
Ich denke mein Test geht heute, spätestens morgen online.

Ich hoffe auf viele Leser


----------



## drebbin (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Wenn ich jemandem Vergleichswerte zwischen Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut und Gelid-GC-Extreme (also vorherige non-LM-Referenz) beisteuern kann muss ich nur angesprochen werden

Freue mich schon auf eure Berichte


----------



## Joungmerlin (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Hab die Kryonaut auch schon hier liegen.
Ich warte aber noch auf meinen Watercool Heatkiller IV in Nickel.
Caseking kommt mit den Lieferungen nicht nach, da sie nicht genügend von Watercool bekommen.


----------



## Ion (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*



drebbin schrieb:


> Wenn ich jemandem Vergleichswerte zwischen Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut und Gelid-GC-Extreme (also vorherige non-LM-Referenz) beisteuern kann muss ich nur angesprochen werden



Dann ist ja nur gut das ich auch mit der Gelid Extreme getestet habe 
Schau morgen einfach mal bei mir rein, dann können wir gerne vergleichen.

Ich zumindest war beeindruckt wie "schwach" die Gelid gegenüber der Kryonaut ist.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Caseking kommt mit den Lieferungen nicht nach, da sie nicht genügend von Watercool bekommen.


Das kenne ich gut, ist z.B. bei Aquatuning aber genauso.
Es ist einfach oft besser, direkt beim Hersteller zu bestellen.

Werde demnächst auch die Kryonaut erstmalig einsetzten.

Muss eine alte GTX570 auf Luftkühlerbetrieb zurück bauen und eine CPU bekommt auch einen neuen Kühler.


----------



## Meroveus (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*



Ion schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt schon bei knapp 6.000 Zeichen
> Ich denke mein Test geht heute, spätestens morgen online.
> 
> Ich hoffe auf viele Leser



Ich bin immer, für einen flauschigen WLP Test zu haben


----------



## Ion (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Test ist online,  viel Spaß beim lesen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...naut-hydronaut-kryonaut-waermeleitpasten.html


----------



## Hennemi (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Meiner ist soeben auch online gegangen. Viel Spaß . 

[Lesertest] Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut & Kryonaut


----------



## the_leon (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hab angst vor der Kryonaut, die war um 26K besser als die Hydronaut...
habt ihr auch solche krassen ergebnisse??


----------



## drebbin (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Hydronaut mehr als einmal neu aufgetragen zur Reproduktion?


----------



## Ion (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*



leokasi schrieb:


> habt ihr auch solche krassen ergebnisse??



Wie du ja in unseren Tests bestimmt gesehen hast: Nein.
Wenn die Hydronaut so schlecht bei dir abschneidet, dann ist da irgendwas schief gelaufen. Wie siehts denn mit der Aero aus?


----------



## the_leon (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich hab die 3 nochmal nachgetestet!
die Aeronaut liegt bei 69°C, die Hydro bei 65 und die Kryonaut bei 44°...
was mich am meisten wundert, die Phobya LM FLüssigmetallpaste hat bei beiden Kühlern am schlechtesten abgeschnitten und ich hab sie immer 3 mal getestet...
88° unter H20


----------



## der8auer (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Da stimmt wirklich etwas nicht  Wie genau hast du denn getestet?


----------



## the_leon (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

offener Aufbau mit nem Maximus VII Ranger, i5 4690K mit 4,3ghz bei 1,2v vcore und 1,6v vciin...
10m Prime 95, large FFTs und Core Temp...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so sah es mit der kryonaut bei H2O aus...

ich setze die LM in Klammern und werde dann diese Woche nochmal nachtesten...


----------



## drebbin (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Siehst du nicht selber das da 3,5ghz und 1,02V anliegen und nicht das oben genannte?


----------



## the_leon (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*



drebbin schrieb:


> Siehst du nicht selber das da 3,5ghz und 1,02V anliegen und nicht das oben genannte?



********
in allen anderen Tests war es richtig nur hier nicht
son scheiss


----------



## drebbin (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*


Bleib geschmeidig -  besser als jetzt als nach der Veröffentlichung des Reviews


----------



## the_leon (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

ja, ich habs veröffentlicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...kryonaut-von-thermal-grizzly.html#post7789540
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch! ist mein erster test/review


----------



## Hennemi (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Fehlen denn nicht noch 2 Testberichte?

Bin wirklich auf die anderen Berichte gespannt...


----------



## barmitzwa (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Meiner geht online sobald mir jemand erklären kann wie ich angehangene Bilder skaliert angezeigt bekomme. Bisher macht er immer nur solche Thumbnails und ich finde keine Option das umzustellen.

so sieht das bei mir codemäßig aus

[*ATTACH=CONFIG]858288[/ATTACH] (ohne *)


Hennemi & Ion (hab mal in ihrem BBcode nachgeschaut) nutzen den selben Code für das Einbinden der Anhänge wie ich und sie haben teilweise skalierte Bilder und teilweise Thumbnails


----------



## Hennemi (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Du machst einfach folgende Schritte:

1. Grafik einfügen (vom Computer hochladen, etc.)
2. Doppelklick auf das Bild
3. Du landest in einem Editor, da kannst du dann verschiedene Dinge auswählen (Zentriert, groß, klein)
4. Speichern & Fertig

LG
Hennemi


----------



## barmitzwa (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich glaube ich kann dir entweder nicht folgen oder wir reden gerade ein wenig aneinander vorbei. Jedenfalls führt mich das nicht so recht zum Ziel...
was ich versuche:

1. Thema/Beitrag erstellen
2. unten auf "Anhänge verwalten" klicken
3. es öffnet sich "Dateimanager - Verwalten Sie hier alle von Ihnen hochgeladenen Dateien"
4. bei dem kann ich Daten hochladen und beliebig im Text platzieren.. aber egal auf welche Bildvorschau ich klicke (einfach, doppelt, fünffach) es öffnet sich kein Feld wo ich Einstellungen zur Größe o. Ä. treffen kann

Test ist online. Bilder werden im Nachgang angepasst

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...rmal-grizzly-aeornaut-hydronaut-kryonaut.html


----------



## Ion (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich zeig dir mal wie das bei mir aussieht:

Erst Anhang öffnen und beliebiges Bild hochladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann klickst du die Bilder die du haben möchtest mit einem Haken an und wählst "An Curserposition einfügen"

dann passiert das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt klickst du auf dieses Bild, mit einem Doppelklick:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann sollte dieses Fenster erscheinen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort kannst du die Größen einstellen

Klein, groß, größer und am größten etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Drauf klicken kann man dann immer noch.
Willst du eine ganz bestimmte Größe haben, z. B. 600x359 Pixel, so musst du das Bild vorher in Paint, oder in einem anderen Programm, auf diese Größe ändern lassen und mit im Doppelklick-Menü "Originalgröße" auswählen.
Ich hoffe es ist jetzt verständlich?


----------



## barmitzwa (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke Ion für die sehr ausführliche Beschreibung! 

Jetzt ist deutlich woran das Problem liegt. Ich habe nur einen sehr abgespeckten Editor - habe auch die ganzen BBcodes händisch einfügen müssen. 

Jetzt ist natürlich interessant woran das liegt. Genutzt wird der aktuelle Firefox (Werbeblocker und Ghostery wurde testweise ausgeschaltet. keine Besserung)


----------



## the_leon (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Du musst im Benutzerkontrollzentrum, den Editor auf erweitert stellen, dann ist alles da


----------



## barmitzwa (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

es hätte alles so einfach sein können 
Das Umschalten auf den erweiterten Editor hats' gerichtet. Der Rest war selbsterklärend

Danke an euch 3


----------



## wacoda (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Servus 

Falls ich nicht noch was verbockt habe sollte nun auch mein Test online sein.


----------



## Ion (6. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*



> Für einen besonders gelungenen Test winkt nach der Veröffentlichung  ein Bündel aus einem Hoodie und einem Polo-Shirt von Thermal Grizzly  sowie ein zukünftiges, noch geheimes Produkt.


Gibts da eine offizielle Ankündigung? Oder kommt das per PN?


----------



## wacoda (6. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Da gabs sogar was zu gewinnen? Habe ich doch voll übersehen 

Aber was zum Geier ist ein _"Hoodie"_? 
Zumindest für so einen alten Sack wie mich   hört sich das doch recht seltsam an!


----------



## Hennemi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*

Ein Hoodie ist ein Kapuzen-Pullover oder eine Jacke mit Bauchtasche


----------



## Ion (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - jetzt bewerben!*



> Für einen besonders gelungenen Test winkt nach der Veröffentlichung   ein Bündel aus einem Hoodie und einem Polo-Shirt von Thermal Grizzly   sowie ein zukünftiges, noch geheimes Produkt.



Ein Monat vorbei und weiter nichts gehört.
Hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine PN bekommen mit mehr Infos?
Oder hat irgendjemand irgendwas anderes gehört?


----------



## Hennemi (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich habe auch noch nichts gehört... Finde ich schon schade...

Aber vielleicht ist das geheime Produkt noch so geheim, dass sie es selber nicht nicht wissen


----------



## der8auer (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Sorry für die Verzögerung 

Stephan wird demnächst den Gewinner des Bundels kontaktieren. Da mir aber alle Tests gefallen habe ich mich dazu entschieden jedem Tester das neue Produkt zukommen zu lassen. In etwa einer Woche haben wir die Ware da und dann geht sie direkt auf den Weg zu euch


----------



## drebbin (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Na dann mal Gratulation zu 5 Siegern


----------



## the_leon (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



der8auer schrieb:


> Sorry für die Verzögerung
> 
> Stephan wird demnächst den Gewinner des Bundels kontaktieren. Da mir aber alle Tests gefallen habe ich mich dazu entschieden jedem Tester das neue Produkt zukommen zu lassen. In etwa einer Woche haben wir die Ware da und dann geht sie direkt auf den Weg zu euch



Kriegen auch alle nen Hoodie??
Achja, das ist cool von dir, riegst ein Extralob


----------



## Hennemi (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



the_leon schrieb:


> Kriegen auch alle nen Hoodie??
> Achja, das ist cool von dir, riegst ein Extralob



So wie ich es verstanden habe bekommt jeder das "Geheime" aber nur einer das Bundle mit dem Hoodie.


----------



## Ion (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



der8auer schrieb:


> In etwa einer Woche haben wir die Ware da und dann geht sie direkt auf den Weg zu euch



Das ist ja cool 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Hennemi (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Wurde denn schon einer kontaktiert?


----------



## the_leon (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Nö!
Die eine Woche ist auch vorbei...
Vllt. ruf ich mal in der PCGH Redaktion an


----------



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Keine Sorge ihr wurdet nicht vergessen


----------



## Jolly91 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Der Weihnachtsmann wird´s unterm Christbaum legen.


----------



## barmitzwa (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich bin gespannt und freue mich


----------



## the_leon (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Na, wie siehz aus??


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



the_leon schrieb:


> Na, wie siehz aus??



Thermal Grizzly High Performance Cooling Solutions - Conductonaut 

Warte nur noch auf die Lieferung


----------



## drebbin (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

73W/mK ??
Haben will haben will haben will....Bitte bitte bitte


----------



## wacoda (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



drebbin schrieb:


> 73W/mK ??
> Haben will haben will haben will....Bitte bitte bitte



Dazu fällt mir jetzt nix mehr ein


----------



## Ion (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Sehr schön 
Ich denke darüber nach die Metallpaste mit in meinen Lesertest zu packen ..

@der8auer
Ist gegenüber der Kryonaut denn noch eine lohnenswerte Verbesserung mit der Conductonaut möglich?


----------



## the_leon (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich werd sie auch noch nachtragen.
Und auch noch die Cooler Master MasterGel Maker, die ja die Kryonaut in manchen Tests schlägt.


----------



## drebbin (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Zeigt du mal bitte so einen Test?


----------



## wacoda (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



drebbin schrieb:


> Zeigt du mal bitte so einen Test?



Du meinst die Lesertests der Thermal Grizzly Pasten?
Hier bitte:

Lesertest von barmitzwa
Lesertest von Hennemi
Lesertest von Ion
Lesertest von the_leon
Lesertest von Wacoda


----------



## der8auer (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



the_leon schrieb:


> Ich werd sie auch noch nachtragen.
> Und auch noch die Cooler Master MasterGel Maker, die ja die Kryonaut in manchen Tests schlägt.



Das Master Gel habe ich unter einer geköpften CPU getestet. Da war es ca. 4-5 °C schlechter als Kryonaut.


----------



## drebbin (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Dürfen schon vergleiche der Conductonaut zu Kryonaut oder noch besser der beliebten Liquid Ultra genannt werden oder müssen wir uns gedulden bis einer der 5 Teilnehmer was veröffentlicht?


----------



## bschicht86 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Wann wird denn die Conductonaut lieferbar sein? Ich wollt sie mir zusammen mit der Kryonaut holen, denn meine Vorräte gehen bald zur Neige.


----------



## Butterwichtel (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



drebbin schrieb:


> Zeigt du mal bitte so einen Test?



Meinst du einen Test, wo die MasterGel Maker die Kryonaut schlägt?
Ich habe insgesamt vier Tests der MasterGel Maker gefunden:
Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Nano Review - Page 3 of 4 - eTeknix
Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Nano Thermal Paste Review - Play3r.net
Recensione Cooler Master MasterGel Maker NANO
11W/mK ?????!? CM MasterGel Maker Nano??? - ???? HKEPC Hardware - ?? No.1 PC??


----------



## der8auer (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Wann wird denn die Conductonaut lieferbar sein? Ich wollt sie mir zusammen mit der Kryonaut holen, denn meine Vorräte gehen bald zur Neige.



in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen


----------



## barmitzwa (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

alter Verwalter, na da bin ich aber gespannt! 

Den Test kann ich leider nicht mehr ergänzen, da die getestete Grafikkarte nicht mehr in meinem Besitz ist  - wäre aber ohnehin nicht praktikabel da ich mich bei dem Test ja auf die VRM's konzentriert habe.


----------



## barmitzwa (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



der8auer schrieb:


> Keine Sorge ihr wurdet nicht vergessen




@8auer, hast du schonmal die conductonaut zum Köpfen verwendet? Wenn ja was sagen die Temps?


----------



## the_leon (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Die 2 Wochen sind vorbei, wie siehts aus?


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> @8auer, hast du schonmal die conductonaut zum Köpfen verwendet? Wenn ja was sagen die Temps?



CPU-KÃ¶pfen mit Delid-Die-Mate im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## barmitzwa (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> CPU-KÃ¶pfen mit Delid-Die-Mate im Test - ComputerBase



Danke!
(btw: schreckliches physikalisches Grundwissen in dem CB Artikel)


----------



## wacoda (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Moin
Da ich nach dem lesen des unten stehenden;


der8auer schrieb:


> Sorry für die Verzögerung
> 
> Stephan wird demnächst den Gewinner des Bundels kontaktieren. Da mir aber alle Tests gefallen habe ich mich dazu entschieden jedem Tester das neue Produkt zukommen zu lassen. In etwa einer Woche haben wir die Ware da und dann geht sie direkt auf den Weg zu euch



bei meiner Holden mit den Worten "Siehst Du, der ganze Aufstand und mehrtägige Inbeschlagnahme des Wohnzimmers für den Testaufbau war nicht umsonst!" wieder einen Bonuspunkt einheimsen wollte, kam gestern dann von eben dieser die hämische Frage: "Und, wie sieht´s aus, schon was bekommen? "

Eine wirklich schlaue Antwort ist mir spontan nicht eingefallen, deshalb:

Wie sieht´s denn aus?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



wacoda schrieb:


> ...kam gestern dann von eben dieser die hämische Frage: "Und, wie sieht´s aus, schon was bekommen? "...



Ich gucke bei solchen Fragen immer böse und sag "Geh bügeln!"
Das ist allerdings nicht ganz so fies wie es sich anhört - meine Frau bügelt laut eigener Aussage sehr gerne.


----------



## Hennemi (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Würde mich mal interessieren ob hier noch was passiert?


----------



## the_leon (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ja, ich denke dass schon noch was kommt! 
Ich hab meine nämlich heute bekommen 
Danke nochmal an der8auer und PCGH


----------



## wacoda (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Habe heute eine Packung mit Conductonaut erhalten. *Herzlichen Dank an dieser Stelle!* 

Bei Gelegenheit werde ich das Produkt ebenfalls testen und die Ergebnisse in meinem Test ergänzen.


----------



## barmitzwa (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich will mich auch recht herzlich für den Bonus bedanken!

Habe mich sehr gefreut und bin gespannt was die Temps sagen


----------



## Ion (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Meine ist auch heute angekommen.
Vielen Dank.


Die WLP wird wahrscheinlich im Nachtest zum aktuellen Artikel Platz finden. (neben weiteren Pasten)


----------



## wacoda (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Nur mal so aus Interesse: 

Wer hat eigentlich den oder das Hoodie erhalten und demnach einen besonders gelungenen Test abgeliefert?


----------



## barmitzwa (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Mir ist nichts bekannt - muss aber sagen bin happy mit meiner FLüssigmetallpaste als goodie


----------



## the_leon (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

ich hab auch keinen bekommen


----------



## Hennemi (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

ich habe Ihn auch nicht bekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ok, das ist schlecht.  Er sollte eigentlich an Hennemi gehen. Ich habe aber bereits angeklopft, wie es mit dem Versand aussieht.


----------



## the_leon (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Graz an Hennemi


----------



## Hennemi (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

wow, cool. Danke =D


----------



## wacoda (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Glückwunsch


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Dann wird aber nen Foto fällig wenn du den Pulli hast


----------



## wacoda (14. April 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Wie versrochen habe ich nun meinem Vergleichstest noch einen kleinen Test der Thermal Grizzly *Conductonaut* nachgereicht. Hier ist er


----------



## Hennemi (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Jetzt muss ich meinen Unmut mal Raum machen. Ich habe immer noch keine Conductonaut, noch den Hoodie, noch die versprochenen T-Shirts erhalten, welche als Entschuldigung dienen sollten.
Seit 4 Wochen habe ich schon keine Antwort mehr erhalten auf meine Mails. Weder von Stephan, noch vom 8auer. Ich verstehe, dass es länger dauern könnte ein Paket los zu schicken, aber 5 Monate??

Vielleicht erhalte ich jetzt mal eine Antwort...

Hennemi 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_Z00AD mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf Wärmeleitpasten-Sets von Thermal Grizzly - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Wir hatten zuletzt im April PN-Kontakt und den habe ich beantwortet.  Aber egal, die Situation ist natürlich unbefriedigend.
Ich habe zuletzt am 28.6. bei der8auer nachgefragt und keine Antwort erhalten. Wenn ich das Zeug hier hätte, dann hätte ich es selbstverständlich schon längst losgeschickt. Das ist aber leider nicht der Fall und ich wüsste auch gerne, wo es bei Thermal Grizzly hakt bzw. wann denn der Versand erfolgt.


----------

